# Employment reference letter from collegues



## monikakumar811 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi All,
Unfortunately one of my recent employers has refused to provide the employment letter required to apply for Canadian PR (as it does not fit in their process.....grrrrrr).
Nevertheless, I have the offer letter and relieving letter from the organization.

Can one of you help me with a sample of employment reference letter from a collegue/supervisor that would support my application.

Please suggest the sample.

Cheers
Monika


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A letter from a colleague is unlikely to suffice, you need one from the company.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey..

Is this the case, really..? 

As I was advised to get reference letter from a direct supervisor or any manager equivalent person.. in case not possible to get one from the company.

In fact.. I have managed to get reference letter from manager only for all companies I worked with.

Can someone please confirm on this query - if it is okay to submit reference letter from a senior colleague or manager?

Thanks.


----------

